# riding lessons



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i was just wondering if you ride on the trail and get some coaching while on the trail does that count as a lesson? and is it better to do lessons in arena/round pen ? and how often should you be riding to be considered a intermediate rider? or when can you be considred a intermediate rider?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

horsecrazygirl said:


> i was just wondering if you ride on the trail and get some coaching while on the trail does that count as a lesson? and is it better to do lessons in arena/round pen ? and how often should you be riding to be considered a intermediate rider? or when can you be considred a intermediate rider?


You mean where you go somewhere and you pay to ride a horse on a trail (usually guided) and they give you some tips?

That's just a hired trail ride. Not a lesson in my book.

Lessons are more intimate. You're in an arena with an instructor and they break everything down for you from posture on a horse to what you do to move them forward, turn, stop, the gaits.. etc.

For an intermediate rider, you have to have a lot of experience as well as confidence and skills. Beginners tend to stay beginners for a long time since beginners are still learning the "basics" (w, t, c, turning, halt, backing up, transition, learning their seat.)

For intermediate.. I think if you can do the basics and start training for a certain discipline where you learn MORE than just the basics (and you do know basics and do them well), then you'd be more of an intermediate rider. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

My definition of an intermediate rider:

1) Can walk, trot, canter, and gallop in the arena or out cross country in complete control.

2) Can jump 18 to 24 inches without dying.

3) Can control a moderately unruly horse.

4) Can ride through moderate spooks, bucks, and rears.

5) Can control his horse through 
basic lateral movements: TOF, leg yield, shoulder in.

6) Understands basic horse care (feeding, stall maintenance, basic medications and first aid).

7) Is completely familiar with all tack items and can have a horse groomed and tacked in less than 20 min.

8) Can rise with any trot.

9) Can sit a working trot.

10) Can canter on a full seat without bouncing

11) Can two point without needing the reins or mane for balance.

That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

no not like that my neighbor take s me out on trail rides with her and she does break things down for me. like you said she tells me ok sit like this during a trot or this is how you do this and so on. i am not a intermidiate rider by any means i dont get regulat lessons. i am probably still a beginner beginner. but thanks for clearing that up  




Skyseternalangel said:


> You mean where you go somewhere and you pay to ride a horse on a trail (usually guided) and they give you some tips?
> 
> That's just a hired trail ride. Not a lesson in my book.
> 
> ...


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i cant do half the things you said . how long does it normally take to learn most of the things you listed?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

It's taken me about a year to do everything on that list. Jumping is still weak though.

About 9 months ago I was taking two to three lessons a week. After leasing my own horse I ran it down to about four to five lessons a month with a lot of seat time on a horse in between. And a lot of trail riding on the barns trails.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

horsecrazygirl said:


> no not like that my neighbor take s me out on trail rides with her and she does break things down for me. like you said she tells me ok sit like this during a trot or this is how you do this and so on. i am not a intermidiate rider by any means i dont get regulat lessons. i am probably still a beginner beginner. but thanks for clearing that up


Yeah those are a form of lesson, still a lot better to be with a certified instructor. But nice that your neighbor is communicating with you on trail rides.


----------

